# Holy snake skins!



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

I found this in my moms backyard today in SE Mich! It is 5ft 10in! What kind of snake gets that big in Mich? It's a Boone and Crocket!

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

Would guess rat snake....they get up to 7 or 8 feet.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Blue racer more than likely. They can get up to 8 to 10 feet..


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

< shudddddddder >


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

wyldkat49766 said:


> < shudddddddder >




:lol: . Couple years ago had this little 5 foot racer on my deck 3 foot from the sliding door........:yikes:


----------



## Smallmouth Chaser (May 17, 2009)

Probably a Blue Racer. Sheds are typically 20% longer than the actual snake due the stretching that occurs during shedding. Still that is a very nice shed. 

I teach and the librarian brought in one that measured 6' 2" that i have on display in my class.


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I'll 2nd, 3rd, and 4th Racer. Awesome snakes. Aggressive as heck. They would probally fight a White Shark if the circumstances ever arose!


----------



## Spartaned (Jan 24, 2006)

Due to the location being SE Michigan, it could be an Eastern Fox snake, as they can easily get that long/ large and pockets of them are found down that way. They're a threatened species in Michigan.


----------



## bear50 (Mar 10, 2010)

Fox snakes are common in that area. I have seen them many times over 6'.


----------



## METTLEFISH (Jan 31, 2009)

Black Rat!.... maybe a Blue Racer.......


----------



## BVW (Jul 25, 2002)

Cool! Blue Racers get 4-6 feet, Fox snake 3-5 Black Rat snakes can reach 8 foot!.. They are all harmless.


----------

